# Split charge relays in Kontiki 615



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have purchased a Battery Master to ensure our vehicle battery remains topped up - seems a very neat piece of kit.

In the wiring instructions it advises attaching on the battery side of the split charge relays to the vehicle battery and the leisure battery. The wires on the bm are short (<30cm) although they could be extended.

Where are the split charge realys located on an '03 vehicle? I am hoping that someone who has greater knowledge of the wiring and / or perhaps has already done this knows where I should look! There are an awful lot of electronic components in the vehicle!

Advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Penquin said:


> We have purchased a Battery Master to ensure our vehicle battery remains topped up - seems a very neat piece of kit.
> 
> In the wiring instructions it advises attaching on the battery side of the split charge relays to the vehicle battery and the leisure battery. The wires on the bm are short (<30cm) although they could be extended.
> 
> ...


If you give Glenn or Ian a ring tomorrow, I am sure they will know the answer

Regards


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, I'll give that a whirl!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

On my Bessacarr (Swift group)2003 its under the bonnet under a black cover held on with 2 * 6mm nuts
There is a fuse block and 2 relays
1 is for fridge the other charging
As picture


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I checked the box as Fatalhud described - in same position on Kontiki 615, opened up box and yes relays and fuses are there.

At that point I took some advice and eventually decided that finding the correct wires was not something I was happy with!

Therefore Plan B, as suggested by Eddie vanBitz has published on another thread and I wired it straight back to the batteries. Okay, you may say it's wimping out and that the longer cable run will cause a greater voltage drop. True but the run is less than 1m so it should not be too serious!

It is now working with the little red light glowing to show me what's happening - neat bit of kit which everyone says works superbly.

So a big thank you to all those who have helped including Glenn at Johns Cross and Eddie van Bitz for (a) the part, and (b) the web advice on the forum about wiring it in.


----------

